# cat 226 foot pedal problem



## rjm022

hey- just bought my first used skid steer. a cat 226. the accelerator pedal is sticking. goes down but not back up. i have to manually grab the pedal and bring it up. i sprayed thinking maybe it just needed to be sprayed. before i tear it apart i was wondering if anybody had any experience with them,etc. thanks. rob


----------



## bluerage94

I have a 236 with the same problem. it hasn't been too bad it only sticks the first 1/4 inch. So I just left it alone.


----------



## fireside

i have a 02 226 with the same problem lube does nothing. you will need to pull the floor pan up all the linkages are located under the pan. the linkages are rusted and the spring broken. I took mine all apart cleaned it (be carefull of the plastic bushing) and replaced the spring. the job is a real pita. the new one is around 175.00.


----------



## rjm022

not what i wanted to hear- but thanks. now i know what i am looking at.


----------



## jomama45

fireside;836518 said:


> i have a 02 226 with the same problem lube does nothing. you will need to pull the floor pan up all the linkages are located under the pan. the linkages are rusted and the spring broken. I took mine all apart cleaned it (be carefull of the plastic bushing) *and replaced the spring. the job is a real pita. the new one is around 175.00*.


Just wait, the spring is $175.00 ?1?1 :realmad:


----------



## rjm022

got lucky on price ( i guess). went to cat today- 123.00 bucks for the part.


----------



## ford550

Had the same problem with my 267B. It was to the point where it almost wouldn't go down let alone back up. Lube didn't do anything. So I had to break down and fix it. $1,100.00 later from my Cat dealer it is all new. $574 in parts (all new everything including cables, etc.) and the rest labor. Everyone with an open ROPS will have a failure at some point guaranteed.


----------



## Kramer

ford550;837717 said:


> Had the same problem with my 267B. It was to the point where it almost wouldn't go down let alone back up. Lube didn't do anything. So I had to break down and fix it. $1,100.00 later from my Cat dealer it is all new. $574 in parts (all new everything including cables, etc.) and the rest labor. Everyone with an open ROPS will have a failure at some point guaranteed.


wow..seems like a really bad design.

If all their machines have this issue im sure theres something that could be done


----------



## ford550

u would think..........


----------



## JohnnyU

Any way you can get me some pictures of this problem?


----------



## rjm022

wont get to it until next week to fix due to my schedule and the part from cat wont be here until tuesday., i can take a pic of the bad part (?) when it is removed-is that what you want? right now,just from the location of the spring/assembly,etc (under foot/floor pan) you really cant get in there with a camera to snap pics.


----------



## fireside

rjm022;838323 said:


> wont get to it until next week to fix due to my schedule and the part from cat wont be here until tuesday., i can take a pic of the bad part (?) when it is removed-is that what you want? right now,just from the location of the spring/assembly,etc (under foot/floor pan) you really cant get in there with a camera to snap pics.


Just some quick advise. lift the cab up it makes it much easier. start to lube the floor pan bolts now you for sure will break some. Unbolt/Remove the hand throtle before you lift the floor pan watch the cable that runs back to the motor you will need new clips.
Yes it's a bad design due to not being able to service it. i use mine to load salt so i take it apart after the winter for service.


----------



## rjm022

thanks for the advice! i took the floor pan bolts out late last week- yes, a couple were a real pain! new clips? these generic?? can i pick up clips from tractor supply or napa? thanks. rob


----------



## DGODGR

rjm022;839344 said:


> thanks for the advice! i took the floor pan bolts out late last week- yes, a couple were a real pain! new clips? these generic?? can i pick up clips from tractor supply or napa? thanks. rob


If you take one in (and the bolt) I would bet you could get one at NAPA or TSC. Another suggestion would be to add anti seize to the threads when you put it back together. That should keep the threads from corroding thus making removal easier in the future.


----------



## newlooklandscp

236B here. same sh*t .... warranty baby warranty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjm022

one step ahead of you- already bought replacement bolts for the floor pan- got stainless!!! and like always- will be using anti- seize!


----------



## rjm022

got her fixed today- i have to admit it was not has bad as i thought. undid the three bolts to the foot pedal, undid the two cables and brought the old foot pedal through the hole in the floor pan, reversed the procedure with the new foot pedal assembly. whole job took about an hour maybe a little more. use some spray grease on the new foot pedal assembly before install and used stainless hardware and anti seize for reinstalling floor pan.


----------



## Laner

I know this is an old thread, but.....doing this repair on my 226B right now. Have to replace the hand throttle cable due to the foot pedal sticking, the hand throttle cable broke near the hand lever. Can you get this cable anywhere other than CAT? I have a feeling it will be $$$ from CAT.


----------



## fireside

In my area fleetpride makes cables. Just bring them the cable hour later your all set for half the price of cat


----------



## Grassman09

Had to replace my pedal last month it started to stick mid summer. All 4 bolts were rotted out and just part of the 4th was holding the pedal in place. I used to use my machine to load salt allot. The Hydro quick discount for the bucket seized on me too even so I grease and fluid film them often. Only one side was sticking.


----------



## Laner

I searched all over the internet last night for a web site to purchase a replacement cable to no avail.....so I called my local CAT dealer this morning. STICKER SHOCK!!!!! $220 for a replacement cable, without the clevis end fitting. Knowing how much cables cost to manufacture, I decided not to order the cable. I am going to fab a cable myself.


----------

